# Women's Bows?



## JWP58 (Mar 21, 2013)

My wife went to a shoot last night and now wants a bow. Looking to some ladies that already shoot that can point me in the right direction on a bow for her.

I would guess that she'll need a low draw weight, but to be honest I don't even know if they make women specific bows that go from 25-40lbs or something like that???


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Well like I always state I am pro Hoyt...They came out with a highly adjustable bow this year called the Ignite. Check it out. You can get it with the Vicxen package which pinks it out if she likes pink....Pull up the Hoyt 2014 catalog and you can see the Vicxen Pkg. I am waiting on my Vicxen Carbon Spyder..


----------



## msgtdan (Jan 29, 2013)

I've read good things on these three for women and youths
Diamond Infinite Edge
Matthews Riot
Mission Craze


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I started out with a Mission Menace (similar to the Craze but maxes out at 50lbs). Shot my first deer with it, love that bow! I outgrew it but still have it and use it to shoot carp.


----------



## Scrappydo (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm in the same boat dude. My wife wants to shoot but cant even pull back any of our bows. she gets mad every time she tries


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Can´t go wrong with Hoyt or bowtech.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

All my girls get the Diamond by Bowtech.

First it was the Razor Edge. The last one purchased was the Infinite Edge.

The Infinite edge has an IBO of 310. (Razor = 308) 

My angel girl is pulling 39 pounds with a 24.5" draw. She's tossing her VAP's through my SpeedTech Chronograph at 240 FPS.

I dare say it's without a doubt the best bang for the buck.

Bill


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Need a little more information. 

What is her draw length? Will she be hunting or target shooting? 

If she's tall, she may not even be able to shoot a woman's bow.


----------



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I shoot bows


----------



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I have the elite hunter and its awesome


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Scrappydo said:


> I'm in the same boat dude. My wife wants to shoot but cant even pull back any of our bows. she gets mad every time she tries


Don't let her try! She can do some serious- and permanent- damage to her shoulder. Take her to the shop and get her set up with a bow that fits her.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

The Mission line by Mathews ... there are several bows that she could try. No matter what each brand we all prefer ... we all agree that you need to take her to a shop or two (or three) and find a shop that has a selection of bows for her to try out. Once she can compare how different bows that fit her pull back she will be able to make a informed decision.


----------



## steenberge (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a Bear Apprentice 2 in pink camo, with the RTH package (quiver, rest, sight, peep, and loop). It is barely used and in like new/perfect condition. This bow can be adjusted from 15"-27" and from 15lbs to 60lbs. Asking $225 shipped to your door.







Message me if you want it.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

My wife is a 27 or 27.5 inch draw depending on what bow company, and shes lucky she can fit into most guy bows just have to get 40-50lbs limbs or 30-40lbs limbs. Hoyt bows you can get 30-40 in their guy/women bows.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

MN_Chick said:


> Don't let her try! She can do some serious- and permanent- damage to her shoulder. Take her to the shop and get her set up with a bow that fits her.


I agree wit MN_Chick in this. This could also hurt her mental game as well. To the OP. try to get as much info as possible to us for dl and draw ability. The reason that we are asking is there is a big difference in what is available for a 25" draw compared to a 27" draw. There are many factors involved. My wife is a 25.5" draw and she shot many different bows. And there are bows that she likes that are not "women's bows". But the great thing is yours is thinking about getting into shooting. More women need to be in the sport on local levels and setting them up right to begin with will help with that.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I tried most womens bows last year, the pse stilletto beat then all in ease of draw/accuracy, size/speed! Opps, one was the hope.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Funny how so many of us are having this happen at the same time. My wife decided she wants to shoot league. I let her try the first week with a scrap heap I had laying around. She liked it so we went shopping. I wanted her to get an infinite edge since I like bowtechs stuff. But I figured since she has no preconceived fangirlism, I'd just let her shoot as many as we could and let her pick what she liked. She shot PSE mini burner, hoyt ruckus and ignite, Mathews craze and mission riot, and an infinite edge. She is small and 30lbs is her max right now. Here was her take. Mini burner was fast but stiff to draw and looked frail. Ruckus she liked. Ignite was pretty hard for her to pull at 30. Riot was soso. craze was coolest looking but was VERY heavy. Edge she liked. But when the dust settled, she wanted a ruckus! Now your wifes needs might be different. Mine needed it light and easy to pull. I'm not sure what made the ruckus the winner but it was. Have fun with your test drives! Remember to let HER pick it.


----------



## jriesop (Jan 12, 2012)

THe PSE Fever One is an awesome bow. Bought one for my wife this year and she loves it.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

She doesn't HAVE to have a women's bow. Me personally, I hate them.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

P&y only said:


> Funny how so many of us are having this happen at the same time. My wife decided she wants to shoot league. I let her try the first week with a scrap heap I had laying around. She liked it so we went shopping. I wanted her to get an infinite edge since I like bowtechs stuff. But I figured since she has no preconceived fangirlism, I'd just let her shoot as many as we could and let her pick what she liked. She shot PSE mini burner, hoyt ruckus and ignite, Mathews craze and mission riot, and an infinite edge. She is small and 30lbs is her max right now. Here was her take. Mini burner was fast but stiff to draw and looked frail. Ruckus she liked. Ignite was pretty hard for her to pull at 30. Riot was soso. craze was coolest looking but was VERY heavy. Edge she liked. But when the dust settled, she wanted a ruckus! Now your wifes needs might be different. Mine needed it light and easy to pull. I'm not sure what made the ruckus the winner but it was. Have fun with your test drives! Remember to let HER pick it.


Thanks for putting this story up... it was a tremendous help.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Make sure you give the Elite Spirit a shot. Shot one the other day just for fun and was very impressed, super smooth, easy to draw, and a great back wall that will help a beginner find a good consistent anchor. I think what others have said about shopping around for the right bow is sound wisdom, fortunately now days there are a lot of choices for women, and there are some really nice bows out there at about every price range.


----------



## steenberge (Jun 15, 2013)

The PSE Stiletto is currently the best girls bow on the market.. It's 320fps at 60lbs and 27" draw weight or equal to 348-350fps..


----------



## fotal (Jul 25, 2011)

Take a look at the Strother Hope, great bow, smooth draw, adjustable, great finish and not a heavy monster like many.Easy to setup and bare-shaft, proper sized grip. She can get it a bunch of colors. If you don't want to buy new, check for a used one, can't go wrong. We have one, it's great


----------



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

I ordered a Prime Defy, love to shoot it! It's not specifically a women's bow but it goes short enough to fit with speed and easy to draw.


----------



## CASBOWCHICK (Jun 4, 2013)

With her longer draw length, she has lots of options! I only wish I had her draw length. Here are a few suggestions for Women's bow that have proven to perform very well! Strother Hope (I have one and LOVE IT), New Breed Seduction, and the Obsession LT. It is very important to allow each shooter to choose their own bow, don't limit her to one brand just because you like it. Also, don't limit her to Women's bows either. Be sure to have her shoot bows of varying ATA measurements as well. Each bow is going to feel different and will shoot different. She will end up finding the perfect bow for her!

I am currently waiting on a New Breed Eclipse to come in and I am very anxious to get it in my hands!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

steenberge said:


> The PSE Stiletto is currently the best girls bow on the market.. It's 320fps at 60lbs and 27" draw weight or equal to 348-350fps..


Definitly the best womens bow, problem is they do not sell them anymore, except flea-bay. They replaced it w/a slower bow.


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm kind of new to this, so I can't tell you about a bunch of different bows. I'll just tell you what I can. I got the Infinite Edge for myself, & later got one for my husband. I'm 5'8" with a DL of 27.5 and it is more than adequate for me. I started out at a DW of 25# and am currently up to 30#. We are both very happy with our bows. (BTW, we are both in our 50's.)


----------



## artimus_jr (Aug 8, 2012)

Newbreed has some awesome bows. I shoot a newbreed lycan. Started out with a mission craze. Shot ok with it. But ultimately the lycan chose me. My advice, like others is let her shoot different bows and the right one will choose her.


----------



## luckylady131 (Feb 6, 2014)

After trying an Infinite Edge, Heartbreaker, Jewel, and Carbon Rose, I ended up getting a Mission Flare. Love it so far. I have a DL of 27" and I have the DW set at 38# right now. It's easy to pull back, and have been very accurate with it so far.


----------



## LadyRobinHood (May 27, 2003)

*Any recommendations for a longer bow with great speed at 40#s?*

Hello, I am desperately looking for a 35" axle to axle bow or longer; where I can get great speeds at 40 #s. My draw length is 28" I do not want a short bow. I am currently using a Mathews Prestige. Any suggestions?


----------



## BullElkKiller (Mar 13, 2007)

What's wrong with the Prestige your shooting? The Prestige is a super fast 35.5" axle to axle bow? My wife shoots a prestige at 42#'s and she has as 27" draw. That bow has impressed the heck out of me with speed and how quiet it is.


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm running into the issue for my wife where there aren't bows in stock. I want her to have various options so she can feel the difference in cam styles. She has a 25.5in DL & is looking to max out @ 40# for target shooting.


----------



## Eore (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, I am new AT and the sport really. I have recently joined an Archery club where I am learning target archery. I haven't really done any archery since I was a young teenager. 

I am planning to invest in a new bow and leaning towards the Diamond infinite edge. Because 
1) it can go to low draw weights (18-20#) at my draw lenth 26.5-27" which I found the Hoyt Ignite, Charger and even Mission Crase cannot go quite as low (they all only go to 30-40#). 
2) The only other bow I found that could achieve this was the Hoyt Ruckus, but I have heard mixed reviews on that bow (funny cams?). I might try out the ruckus first however, before I invest in the Diamond, because in Australia, the Diamond is ~$630 where as the Hoyt Ruckus is alot cheaper at $399-$455.
3) The diamond also has the advantage it will go up to 70#, I know I will never pull that weight, but my son or husband might if they take up the sport. The ruckus will go from I think 10#-40# or 15-45# (with the lower draw weight options).


----------



## Mack E543 (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a used Mission Menace last summer and it was a good starter. I recently purchased a Bear Homewrecker and I LOVE it. I'm drawing 43# at 23". It's smooth, quiet, and fast.


----------



## HunterGirl_OR (Mar 19, 2014)

I shoot the Martin Archery Alien Nitro. I got the smaller limbs on it, which are good for about 40 to 50 lbs. I was able to start at 40 and have worked my way up to 46lbs. It also has the adjustable draw length with 4 inches of play room which I love!! My draw length is 26.5 and even at the 46 lbs that I have it set at, it is fast, quiet and super light which I love because I don't start shaking holding it. It is so smooth when I draw it back and the let off is great at 80%. My favorite thing about the bow is how incredibly quiet it is. I am the only woman that shoots in a family of "big ol' country boys" and they are all jealous of my bow. I have shoot a Bear, Elite, and Diamond and now am on to the Martin Alien is hands down the best bow I have ever used.


----------

